# Six Minute Solutions - Thermal Fluids



## M.E. Nebraska (Mar 25, 2008)

I am currently doing the Six Minute Solutions - Thermal Fluids depth as a review. I have already taken the "other board" exam and thought this would be a good way to review. I am finding these problems to be more difficult then the problems on the afternoon section of the "other board" exam. There are some that are straight forward, but some seem to be pulling equations that I can't even find in the MERM. Also they seem to be quite long and am I not able to complete these in six minutes. Does anybody else agree with this?


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 26, 2008)

I am doing machine design, and thus have not worked the depth six-minute solution problems for fluids/thermo. However, in the MD depth six-minute solutions, there are definately difficult problems and special cases. For some of these, I am really not going to worry about them at this point, especially problems that use a formula not found in MERM and only appear once or twice throughout the whole six-minute series. Concentrate on a basic approach even if the end result to some of these problems requires an off the wall formula. Imagine a slightly scaled down version of the problem.

Have you already done the NCEES sample exam? How did you do? I worked these as practice problems a few months ago, but am going to do them again this weekend as another sample exam. With my memory, it will probably seem like completely new problems. I also have the Kaplan sample exam. I may try to work it as another sample exam, even though I haven't heard good things about it.

The time is near. I absolutely cannot wait for all of this to be over. Of course passing would be great also, but I just mainly need a break. I don't know if I could go through this again. People recommend taking the week of the test easy, but i'll probably need that time for a final review. I'll try not to burn myself out though.

Best of luck on April 11th.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Mar 26, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> I am doing machine design, and thus have not worked the depth six-minute solution problems for fluids/thermo. However, in the MD depth six-minute solutions, there are definately difficult problems and special cases. For some of these, I am really not going to worry about them at this point, especially problems that use a formula not found in MERM and only appear once or twice throughout the whole six-minute series. Concentrate on a basic approach even if the end result to some of these problems requires an off the wall formula. Imagine a slightly scaled down version of the problem.
> Have you already done the NCEES sample exam? How did you do? I worked these as practice problems a few months ago, but am going to do them again this weekend as another sample exam. With my memory, it will probably seem like completely new problems. I also have the Kaplan sample exam. I may try to work it as another sample exam, even though I haven't heard good things about it.
> 
> The time is near. I absolutely cannot wait for all of this to be over. Of course passing would be great also, but I just mainly need a break. I don't know if I could go through this again. People recommend taking the week of the test easy, but i'll probably need that time for a final review. I'll try not to burn myself out though.
> ...


Matt,

I plan on taking the test on Saturday. I hope to get through the Six Minute Solutions by then. I haven't looked at the NCEES exam yet, so I am really trying to treat it as a real test. Hopefully the terminology won't throw me too much from the MERM to NCEES. All post my score when I complete it.

Definately agree with you on that I can't wait until this is over. I am doing as much studying as possible without burning myself out. It seems like you could study 8 hours a day for months and I don't know if I would fill completely prepared. I am just going to do the best I can, I hope I don't have to do it again.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 26, 2008)

M.E.,

The terminology, or at least question format, from MERM to NCEES was pretty significant I thought. That's why I was glad that I worked some of these a ways back. If you know the material, however, the transition shouldn't be anything you can't handle. You will still have about two weeks before the exam. The NCEES sample test you take will give you a good idea of how you are doing and what you need to focus on for the last couple weeks.

You are right. All we can do is our best and hope it works out. Good luck.


----------



## mackintosh (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm finding quite a few errors in the Six-Minute Solutions Machine Design book, so be sure to check the errata. These books are in their first edition, so I expect they will improve. I borrowed them from work; would be dissapointed if I'd spent my own money on them. :smileyballs:

The MERM Practice Problems were better. I haven't seen the NCEES sample problems, but will probably try the on-line practice exam this weekend.

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

mackintosh said:


> I'm finding quite a few errors in the Six-Minute Solutions Machine Design book, so be sure to check the errata. These books are in their first edition, so I expect they will improve.


You will find that THOSE publications will have many errors - either in solutions or the manner in which the problem and/or solution is explained. When using THOSE publications are used as study material, you cannot accept the published result at face value. I too was disappointed in the quality but they are the most representative materials on the market for preparing for the exam.

Best of luck on your examination!

JR


----------

